# Dash Trim



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Still at the dash restoration...what type of black is the dash surround supposed be? Satin, semi gloss, flat etc.. also, are the gauge rings and trim supposed to be chrome or silver paint?

thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

On my 68 I used satin black, and I used chrome spray paint for the gauge rings. The chrome paint looks almost silver, and it rubs off fairly easily, but the cost and time involved in sending the dash bezel out for chrome plating the plastic was something I didn't want to deal with.


----------

